# Problème pièces jointes avec voila mail



## perfectpey (14 Avril 2005)

Bonjour j'ai une adresse email sous voila mail et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les pieces jointes format .jpg notamment et je ne sais pas avec quelle application les ouvrir .
J'oublie juste aussi que si je veux enregistrer la pj j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que le fichier doit etre un fichier.html on me propose donc de l'enregistrer comme : " le fichier recu(exemple).jpg.html" .
Sinon autre truc avec un message j'ai recu un "disclaimer" ne m'autorisant pas à lire le message car je n' en n' etais pas le destinataire original c'est un courrier qu'on m'a fait suivre et je voudrais bien le lre quand meme.

Merci


----------



## perfectpey (14 Avril 2005)

En fait je crois que j'ai changé un truc dans les preferences voila mail et maintenat ca marche.
Sinon je crois pas dire de betise mais quand je change le nom du fichier dans info ça a l'air de marcher.( mais pas sur car j'avais dejà fait ça sans succès une fois je crois).
Derniere soluce less transferer sur hotmail ou là aucun problème !
 Il ne reste plus qu'à me remercier mooi meme pour ces precieux conseils


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Avril 2005)

Content de voir que notre aide ait pu t'être fort utile
Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésites pas surtout


----------

